# rpgtonight.com free online "virtual tabletop" site is now open.



## The Hound (Apr 4, 2007)

For anyone who wants to try tabletop style play online...  The rpgtonight.com free online virtual tabletop site is now officially open.  We have everything you need to play including a die roller, map display, miniatures (thumbnail images), character sheets, sound effects, built in voice and text chat, and a growing library of maps, miniatures, and sounds.  There is nothing to download, you just find some fellow players and get on and play.  Try it at www.rpgtonight.com   If you're having trouble finding people in your local area to game with, try gaming with anyone, anywhere, online!

PS: Any G.R.R. Martin fans out there?  A couple of us are interested in trying out Game of Thrones d20 onsite.


----------

